# Hanging system for spraying or painting



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys I have recently started getting alot more business and as such I am looking for ways to improve my productivity. One thing I think id like to do is install some kind of hanging devices for painting/spray finishing. 
I do more of my finishing with my HVLP spray system so being able to spray all sides of an object at once would be great.

Im thinking just some kind of hanging system suspended from the ceiling joists. Maybe some eye-bolts spread across the ceiling and using some 60 lb braided line for making some different lengths of hanging lines. 

The heaviest things I believe I would hang would be about 50 lbs.

Any suggestions, cautions, or just plain DONT DO ITs! would be greatly appreciated! Links to any system like i'm talking about would be amazing.

Andrew


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

It would help to know what it is you are spraying. Cabinet parts?
I prefer to spray flat, I can get a better dry film thickness and don't have to worry about runs. I use drying racks for almost everything that will fit in them and if you use a fast drying finish by the time you have sprayed a full rack you can flip everything over and spray the other side. We use really expensive commercial racks at the shop but here is a version you can build in your shop. (This was drawn by someone else, my rack has wheels so it can be moved around)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use 1/2" thinwall conduit*

I hang the thinwall from chains or wire and eye hooks. Then I use hooks bent from welding rod to hang the other stuff from, various lengths depending. The thinwall stays horizontal and won't sag with 3 supports. For heavier stuff use 3/4"....it's cheap.


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm the racks are an interesting idea but the biggest reason I was thinking hanging was due to the fact that I don't have a ton of space. 

Being able to roll some tools out of the area and just hang up some pieces to finish would be ideal.

To answer what I usually build, its usually furniture, mostly case work. However if it can stand on its own I just paint it standing. What I want to use this for is smaller pieces and when I pre-finish prior to assembly. So some panels but really its the curved or turned pieces I would like to hang so I can get in all those nooks and crannies without a bunch of rotating.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The problem with hanging stuff to dry is it creates a lot of extra handling and space. If you are needing larger production I would use a finish that dries fast so you can get in and out of your spray booth completed. I think a pre-cat lacquer would do it for you.


----------

